# Cleaning a Harness...



## cretahillsgal (Nov 11, 2009)

I have borrowed a harness that needs to be cleaned. It is leather with some patent on it. And brass fittings. It has some mold on it also.

What would be the best way to go about cleaning and conditioning it???


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 11, 2009)

This is from another carriage website: "David Freedman of Freedman Harness, one of the most respected harness makers in the world, recommends cleaning harness with a solution of three parts lukewarm water to one part baking soda or Mr. Clean."

I haven't tried it, but don't doubt it. I use Murphy's Oil Soap and water, applied with a toothbrush. Take all pieces apart. NO NEATSFOOT OIL or Compound. It will rot the stitching. While you are at it, check the stitching to make sure it will not give out easily. Lexol is convenient for conditioning, but there are others that work just as well. For patent, just a damp rag with water and then some Pledge type furniture polish. For brass, I like Flitz. Brasso is a waste of time, esp. if it is well-tarnished.


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 11, 2009)

Water with Murphy's Oil Soap in it and Fiebing's Glycerin Saddle Soap. Make sure you dampen the sponge and squeeze all the water out before you scrub.

Then I only condition the harness about once or twice a year, I've only used a couple of different conditioners specifically for horse tack, I think I have the orange Lexol bottle right now for that.

Andrea


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2009)

Good info






What if a harness is old and is really dry and needs lots of help? Would it need something extra to get it "well" again?


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Nov 11, 2009)

Seems someone mentioned that soaking it pretty good in vaseline then letting it sun dry would help. Also I think cooking oil would work as well.

If its too dry, however, it might have developed stress cracks that can possibly cause breaks while you are using it. Maybe best to not use it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 11, 2009)

Two harness guys have both told me to use olive oil. That is what I use. Once or twice a year I take it apart and scrub with dawn and a stiff brush. Wipe off the excess water and let it dry, then use an old paint brush to apply the olive oil. Then wipe. It's messy and a lot of trouble, but it seems to be working well for me. I don't think anything but scrubbing and soap can get dried sweat and dirt out, especially around the buckles. If the day isn't warm, be sure the olive oil is warm so it will soak in well.

I might try the murphy's soap instead of Dawn next time





For mildew, I'd add a tsp or so of clorox to a bucket of soapy water, then lay the leather in sunshine for a few hours. The mildew will be killed, but it may take a while for the staining to fade. There are probably lots of specific products to use, but sometimes plain old household cleaners can work just as well.

I try to wipe mine off frequently, especially the crupper.


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2009)

I like the olive oil idea Marsha! Thanks!


----------



## Kendra (Nov 12, 2009)

This past spring at a driving club meeting we had a seminar on harness cleaning. The gentlemen that taught it is a second generation saddle maker and his family has developed a leather cleaning product line that I purchased that evening and have been extremely happy with! He first talked about using a knife to scrape the dried sweat off an extremely dirty harness, then using this little scrub brush that has a button to dispense the liquid saddle soap to scrub the leather clean. After that it needs to dry completely (overnight ideally) before having the oil applied with a paint brush. He suggested re-applying the oil each time it has soaked in completely, until it no longer does and wiping off the excess. There was also a "finish coat" in the package that you apply last with a cloth. It leaves a lovely shiny finish, and protects the leather. I found this summer that I could wipe off the dirt easily and get a lot of use between cleanings with this finish coat protecting it. He talked about how single step cleaners are getting some of the dirt out, but drive the rest deeper into the leather.

Anyway, myself and some friends who have been using these cleaners the last show season have been very impressed! Not sure I'm allowed to put a link, but it's called Bailey's Leather Care.


----------



## uwharrie (Nov 12, 2009)

As a kid I used to ride every summer at a big hunter barn owned by an old English gentleman. He recommended glycerine soap to clean and caster oil to condition. 30yrs later I am still using this combination with great results!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Nov 12, 2009)

I've read all the replies, and I am suprised that no one is using Harness Honey! I discovered it after someone on the RED list suggested it. Now everyone in our area that drives is using it and our local tack store is caring it for us. It is wonderful stuff! Use the suggestions above for cleaning, then use the Harness Honey for conditioning. It is even great for a new harness to get the good "feel" from the leather. I have used it on abused leather reins and it helped a lot! Many places have it, just google "Harness Honey"!


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 12, 2009)

Yup, we use Harness Honey, too. Good stuff.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone!! I have started by just cleaning the harness of with a wet rag. Then I am scrubbing it with Leather New. Then I plan to soak it in olive oil.

All this work to clean this harness is making me think REALLY hard about buying a biothane one of my own. Everyone says it would be much easier to clean.


----------



## dali1111 (Nov 13, 2009)

For soap I use Fiebings saddle soap..it's the cheap brand around here..about $4.50 for 100 grams of it and it lasts me a couple years and I clean my harness once in the spring, before every show and once in the winter before I put it away when it gets too icy to drive. It comes in a tin and its kind of like bar soap in consistency that lathers up with water. I find it to clean very well and it leaves the leather soft and doesn't dry it out. It works good to get the cacked on stuff off biothane too.



Kendra said:


> This past spring at a driving club meeting we had a seminar on harness cleaning. The gentlemen that taught it is a second generation saddle maker and his family has developed a leather cleaning product line that I purchased that evening and have been extremely happy with! He first talked about using a knife to scrape the dried sweat off an extremely dirty harness, then using this little scrub brush that has a button to dispense the liquid saddle soap to scrub the leather clean. After that it needs to dry completely (overnight ideally) before having the oil applied with a paint brush. He suggested re-applying the oil each time it has soaked in completely, until it no longer does and wiping off the excess. There was also a "finish coat" in the package that you apply last with a cloth. It leaves a lovely shiny finish, and protects the leather. I found this summer that I could wipe off the dirt easily and get a lot of use between cleanings with this finish coat protecting it. He talked about how single step cleaners are getting some of the dirt out, but drive the rest deeper into the leather.
> Anyway, myself and some friends who have been using these cleaners the last show season have been very impressed! Not sure I'm allowed to put a link, but it's called Bailey's Leather Care.


Was it Tod Bailey of Bailey Saddlery? If so some of my "big horse" friends recomended I try it and have been contemplating asking for some for christmas.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 13, 2009)

We use Leather CPR. Love it


----------



## Kendra (Nov 13, 2009)

dali1111 said:


> Was it Tod Bailey of Bailey Saddlery? If so some of my "big horse" friends recomended I try it and have been contemplating asking for some for christmas.



Yep! Ask for the scrub brush too!



I'm running out of the saddle soap, I went a little nuts on the harness cleaning when I first got it! I used the regular old saddle soap as well, before I got this stuff, but I really like the combination of the scrub brush and the liquid soap, works very well to get the grime off!


----------



## dali1111 (Nov 13, 2009)

Kendra said:


> dali1111 said:
> 
> 
> > Was it Tod Bailey of Bailey Saddlery? If so some of my "big horse" friends recomended I try it and have been contemplating asking for some for christmas.
> ...


Great to know it's good stuff before I spend any money on it.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 13, 2009)

I use Fiebing's black harness soap, warm water and lots of elbow grease. I buff it with a shoe buffing cloth. Once a year they get a going over with harness honey and then black dressing and buffing. Too much conditioning is worse for leather than none at all as long as you keep it clean and use it regularly. For the brass I use the cloth/cotton stuff in a can to clean it and then give it a good buffing with a soft flannel rag. I drive all year round but if I am storing my show harness for any length of time I give it a good cleaning and then a coat of harness honey and put it in its bag in my hall closet where it is not too hot or too cold or too humid. I quite often cheat a little for a regular show by cleaning harness without dissembling it


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 16, 2009)

MiLo Minis said:


> For the brass I use the cloth/cotton stuff in a can[snip]


For those of you not in the know that stuff is called NEVR-DULL. How did I ever live without you NEVR-DULL!?



Fantastic stuff, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 16, 2009)

MiLo Minis said:


> I use Fiebing's black harness soap, warm water and lots of elbow grease.


We just bought that stuff on a recommendation, but I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I'm curious to see the results.

We also use Kiwi shoe polish after the conditioning step (I only condition once a year, but polish the leather before each show, except on our Pinto Arab, b/c my husband gets mad when the black comes off on his white horse



. Even the brown Smucker's reins will "bleed" on white, sweaty coat.) We just use regular shoe polish, but I have heard that some use "parade gloss", and I would like to try that as well. I like cleaning harness if I am not rushed!


----------



## Little Bits (Nov 17, 2009)

I love One Step harness cleaner wipe it on and wipe it off. It leaves your leather soft aand clean.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 17, 2009)

Annabellarose said:


> MiLo Minis said:
> 
> 
> > For the brass I use the cloth/cotton stuff in a can[snip]
> ...


Yup! That's the stuff whose name escaped me at the time I replied



Thank you Annabellarose! A can of it lasts for ages and it doesn't leave any white crap on your leather that can't be seen till it dries like some of those other polishes.

26 years ago when I bought my first harness a friend of mine who is a harness maker advised me that once a year conditioning was plenty for a harness that was being used and looked after, cleaned regularly with plain soap (recommended Fiebings) and water, suggested Harness Honey was the best thing to use and then once it is dry dress it with black leather polish. He advised me that One Step conditioners did more harm than good for leather although they do make it feel nice at the time, said it would rot them out quicker than anything. I still have that harness and it is still perfectly serviceable - minor signs of wear but the leather is VERY healthy.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 17, 2009)

MiLo Minis said:


> 26 years ago when I bought my first harness...I still have that harness and it is still perfectly serviceable - minor signs of wear but the leather is VERY healthy.


That is a GREAT endorsement for why people should buy a good leather harness from the beginning and take care of it. If you figure the cost of the harness over the course of 26+ years, it is pretty cheap! More so than a cheap harness that you have to replace every couple of years! Our Smucker's was about 5 yrs. old when we bought it in 2002. It is the only harness we have for that size horse, so we practice and show in it, and it has done very well in Turnout at every show.


----------

